# MD Bluefish record tied



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

My old buddy Kevin Weber caught a true monster last week in OC. He tied the Maryland state record bluefish at 23 lbs. 8 oz. Kevin was fishing with bunker under the Rt. 50 Bridge and caught the chopper during the incoming tide.


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Where's the pic, would love to see that fish


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

That ain't no chopper, that's a slammer!


----------



## thanhfrommd (Oct 9, 2013)

I believe it was posted on the dnr website, that thing is huge!!!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Picture here: http://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/mobile/v2/overview.asp#bmb=1

Awesome catch!


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

That's the biggest honking jersey piranha I've seen in awhile. Reminds of something from many years ago when I was working during summers in OC as a bellhop during the day. I helped some guys with their bags and they did not tip me. The next day they stopped me in the hotel and handed me two of the largest bluefish I had ever seen wrapped up in newspaper. They hadn't forgotten about me - my tip just needed to be wrested from the ocean. Took them home and the whole family ate bluefish for days. One of the best tips I ever got. Congrats to Kevin


----------



## liveherring (Sep 12, 2013)

(from MD DNR site posted above)


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

How freaking awesome is that? What a fight it must have been. You never know what is going to hit. That fish is absolutely beautiful!! Is a blue that size good eating? Regardless, AWESOME CATCH!!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Now that's a nice catch I have caught 16 pounders up here I know he had fun bringing that one in


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

BTW I have found that the bigger blues you have to do more work to make then taste good


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Awesome catch for sure!!


----------



## topnotch-fisher (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice Catch!!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice catch. I was expecting a 23# blue to be a lot bigger looking unless he's 6'5" or something.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Espresso said:


> Nice catch. I was expecting a 23# blue to be a lot bigger looking unless he's 6'5" or something.


I can tell you this about Kevin. He is not 6'5" but he's a beast. About 6' and over 200 with the strongest hands I've ever seen. He can crush you if he shakes your hand. Excellent angler. Funny, he hates bluefish and was fishing for rock when that monster took his bait.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I bet that was a funnnnnnn fight!


----------



## timekeeper (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats nice fish


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin blue fish. I can remember going out on overnight monster blue fish trips when fish in that 15lb and bigger were common place. You'd come home lookin like a deranged serial killer from all the blood.


----------

